# Die Rose Knightrider - monatlicher Nightride im Bergischen



## -MIK- (28. September 2011)

Hallo Roseaner,

heute haben mein Kumpel und ich offiziell die Nightridesaison eröffnet. Bewaffnet mit Hope 2 Vision am Lenker und Sigma Black Powerled auf der Birne sind wir los und haben die Solinger Talsperre gerockt. 

Nach dem Spaß ist mir die Idee gekommen, dass wir doch ein Rose Nightridertreffen, einmal im Monat starten könnten. 

Was haltet ihr davon?

LG
MIK


----------



## Koerk (29. September 2011)

Finde ich ist an und fÃ¼r sich ne ziemlich nette Idee und ich wÃ¤r nach MÃ¶glichkeit auf jedenfall dabei!


Allerdings weiss ich nicht, welche Anforderungen an die Beleuchtung gestellt werden wÃ¼rden. Die Hope 2 Vision ist sicherlich ziemlich gut, kostet aber wohl auch gut was. Gibts dazu eine VERNÃNFTIGE, preiswertere Alternative? Die Beleuchtung muss schon gut sein, 260â¬ sind aber schon ein Hammer..

Ich brauche sowieso noch ne vernÃ¼nftige Beleuchtung, die die ich an meinem Hardtail hatte, war fÃ¼r nachts durch die City ganz okay, aber ins gelÃ¤nde wÃ¼rde ich damit nicht. Wird die Hope 2 Vision Schelle fÃ¼r die LEDs permanent am Lenker befestigt oder lÃ¤sst die sich schnell dranmontieren und abmachen?

( Sorry fÃ¼r Off-Topic, hab nur gedacht das passt hier gerade rein.  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (29. September 2011)

Guckst Du hier   Gibts einige Threads im forum zu, ansonsten beantwortet George alle möglichen Fragen zu Magicshine


----------



## Eksduro (29. September 2011)

hehe mik...

zwei dumme ein gedanke....

haben gestern auch die "nachtsaison" eröffnet, inkl dem neuen hammer trail wo ich dir von erzählt hab

also ich bin dabei, kann in der woche sowieso selten vor sieben, daher bleibt mir bei der jahreszeit auch nicht viel anderes über als die laterne zu zünden


----------



## -MIK- (29. September 2011)

@Koerk: Sorry Kleiner aber das Thema bitte extern dieses Threads besprechen.

@Rest: Folgender Vorschlag, *an jedem 2. Mittwoch im Monat* treffen wir uns in Wermelskirchen am Loches Platz um 19:00 Uhr. Wenn wir dann zwei Stunden fahren, wären wir gegen 21:00 Uhr fertig und jeder gegen 22:00 Uhr geduscht auf dem Sofa. 

Strecken variieren zwischen 20 - 25km, keine großen Stunts, einfach nur feines Radeln. Je später die Jahreszeit, je früher (gegen 18.00 Uhr) könnten wir starten.


----------



## Eksduro (29. September 2011)

normalerweise spiele ich mittwoches immer von 18 - 20 uhr basketball, aber je nach wetter lage lässt sich das bestimmt ab und an mal einrichten....

wär allerdings dafür die strecken zwischendurch auch mal ab lennep starten zu lassen


----------



## GeorgeP (29. September 2011)

gernerell bin ich mal dafür !

Wenn ihr fragen wegen der beleuchtung habt, stehe ich gerne rede und antwort.

Klare empfehlung die Magicshine  MJ-808E 1000 Lumen, für auf den kopf, und die MJ-872 1600 lumen, für auf den lenker.

Die kleine kostet bei Magiclight.de ca 80 und die große 122


----------



## psycho82 (29. September 2011)

Hört sich gut an, hätte auch Interesse mal ne Runde mitzudrehen.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (29. September 2011)

Wenn ich es einrichten kann, bin ich sicher mal dabei!


----------



## Koerk (12. Oktober 2011)

Hat sich das Thema jetzt wieder erledigt oder wird im "Untergrund" an Terminen und Co weitergearbeitet? ^^


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2011)

Äääh, nope, erledigt nicht und auch kein Untergrund.  Im Moment hapert es am Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (12. Oktober 2011)

das wetter ist wirklich grausig, wegen mtb-entzug (viele termine) diese woche muss ich gleich doch die gelegenheit ergreifen und einen schlammride einlegen allerdings im hellen. die idee mit dem gemeinsamen nightride finde ich nachwievor spitze!


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja, also bei aller Leidenschaft für das Biken und die Nightrides, bei Regen wird nicht im Nachts gefahren. Da geht die Sicherheit vor.


----------



## Koerk (12. Oktober 2011)

solange der wettergott sich dann wieder gnädig zeigt sobald ich endlich wieder fahren kann ist alles im lot 
wenns dann mit der uni passt und ich schon ne passende beleuchtung habe bin ich auch auf jedenfall mal mit dabei! find die idee auch super


----------



## psycho82 (13. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ja, also bei aller Leidenschaft für das Biken und die Nightrides, bei Regen wird nicht im Nachts gefahren. Da geht die Sicherheit vor.



Gestern war es nass, schlammig und spaßig Aber Nachts hätte ich mich bei den Verhältnissen auch nicht auf´s Bike getraut. War so schon ab und wann eine grenzwertige Rutschpartie über die Wurzeln. - Schön war es trotzdem.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (2. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde außermonatlich spontan heute abend 2,5 h bei mir (Adresse per PN), 30 km/ 600 hm anbieten. Ein paar nette Trails sind auch dabei sowie Waschmöglichkeit für's bike!

Micha


----------



## psycho82 (2. November 2011)

Schade, heute abend hab ich leider schon einen Termin.
Wuensche euch viel Spass!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (2. November 2011)

danke fürs angebot....möchte aber heute noch meine erkältung auskurieren um samstag evt nochmal für willingen fit zu sein...


----------



## Manfredus (23. November 2011)

Ist vielleicht jemand aus Schwelm hier der gerne mal Abends nach Feierabend ne Runde drehen möchte.Fahre zweimal die Woche gegen 18 Uhr los für ca 20 km durchs dunkle.
Gruß
Jens


----------



## psycho82 (20. Dezember 2011)

Was ist den aus der Idee des regelmaessigen Knightrides geworden? 
Falls noch was stattfinden sollte, dann bitte hier posten.

Gruss
Benny


----------

